

50 Growth Hacking Tools for Startups - dmitrydragilev
http://www.criminallyprolific.com/2014/08/50-growth-hacking-tools-for-marketers-at-startups/

======
_deh
Nice. Reading about an exit intent algorithm - and then a bit later triggering
one - made me smile.

